# Hallo und Grüße aus Sachsen-Anhalt



## JJPhoenix (1. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend und ein Hallo erst mal an alle,

will mich mal kurz vorstellen. Bin 30 Jahre alt, ca. 1,86 groß und wiege .. - nein Quatsch!^^

Also auf der Suche zur Bekämpfung von Fadenalgen und Bepflanzung von grossen Teichen hat Herr Google mich zu euch geschickt. Bin schon ne Weile hier unterwegs und lese und lese.
Wie ihr meinem Profil entnehmen könnt, ist der Teich, um den es bei mir geht 'etwas' größer :smoki
Ich werde hastig mal ein paar Bilder hochladen, damit man sich mal einen kleinen Überblick verschaffen kann. Nur soviel vorweg:
Der Teich wurde im Spätsommer letzten Jahres ausgebaggert(zu dem Zeitpunkt KEIN! Wasser im Teich) und hat nun eine Tiefe con ca. 1m-1,80m. Die Böschung wurde im gesamten Teich mit Wasserbausteinen befestigt. Bepflanzen konnten wir den Teich im letzten Jahr leider nicht mehr, da wir mit der Uferbefestigung bis in den spätherbst beschäftigt waren, und der Teich uns zu schnell voll lief.
Ja un der derzeitige Wasserspiegel liegt ca 30cm höher, als wir ihn haben wollen. Über einen Ablauf sind wir gerade am verhandeln. Das Wasser aus der umliegenden Region drückt also kontinuierlich in den Teich.
Angemeldet habe ich mich, um den Fortschritt ein bisschen zu dokumentieren und von euch erfahrenen Teichbauern und Hobby-Gärtnern zu lernen, was das Bepflanzen und zu Besetzen durch Fische angeht. Eines schonmal: die __ Frösche quaken wie verrückt und 4 Stockenten haben wir auch schon, nebst geschätzten 150 Tonnen Fadenalgen.

Bis dahin schonmal.

Grüße Jörg


----------



## Echinopsis (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hallo und Grüße aus Sachsen-Anhalt*

 Jörg,

:willkommen im Forum.

Da bin ich aber schon sehr auf Bilder gespannt!
Klingt alles sehr interessant! 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## dersil (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hallo und Grüße aus Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo Jörg

laut Profil 
Teichvolumen in Liter 1800000
1 Million 800 Tausend Liter 
ist das richtig ?

das ist doch schon ein See oder nich?

Bilder bitte


----------



## JJPhoenix (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hallo und Grüße aus Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ok, habe mal ein paar Bilder hochgeladen:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/1038

wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe ja, ich meine, bei der Größe wollen wir uns ja nicht um nen Kubikmeter streiten


----------



## JJPhoenix (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo und Grüße aus Sachsen-Anhalt*

ICh denke mal, in diesem Fall darf ich auf nen eigenen Beitrag antworten, um das Thema aus der Versenkung zu holen.

Ich habe in meine Galerie ein paar neue Bilder hochgeladen, man sieht jetzt auch denke ich mal die Algen besser, was unser eigentliches Problem ist. Was sind die Ursachen in diesem Fall, kann man das so pauschal beantworten?

Noch hat dieser Teich keinen Zufluß, wir sind aber am Überlegen, einen Brunnen zu bohren, um den Teich mit Frischwasser zu versorgen. Macht das eigentlich Sinn, oder ist es eher kontra-produktiv. Zur Not habe ich auch ein paar Bilder noch mit details von den Algen, die mitlerweile den gesamten Teich "übernommen" haben. Zum einen die hellgrünen an der Oberfläche, und zum anderen son gestrüpp was von unten hochwächst, so rötlich, braun.


----------



## Springmaus (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo und Grüße aus Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo



Naturteich find ich toll hab leider 

Aber mein Bauchgefühl sagt  mir " Mindestens 150 000 Pflanzen  oder so

Und viele Unterwasserpflanzen 

LG
Doris


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo und Grüße aus Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo Jörg.

Ich denke Deine Algenproblematik beruht vor allem auf der fehlenden Abdichtung nach unten (landläufig auch Teichfolie genannt). 
Durch die fehlende Trennung zum Untergrund kann, wie Du selbst schon geschrieben hast, Wasser aus der Umgebung ungehindert einströmen und Euch immer wieder neue Nährstoffe in den Teich spülen.

Man kann solch ein Bauwerk kaum mit einem herkömmlichen Gartenteich vergleichen. Eher noch mit einem Weiher...
Gegen zuviele Nährstoffe helfen nur viiiiele Unterwasserpflanzen, wie __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt etc.
Jedoch lauft Ihr bei solch einem Gewässer Gefahr, dass Euch die Unterwasserpflanzen dann alles zuwuchern. 

Ein Brunnen nützt Euch nur dann etwas, wenn die Wasserqualität (in Bezug auf Nährstoffe wie Nitrat und Phosphat) hervorragend ist. Ansonsten macht es das Ganze eher schlimmer als besser. 

Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Laubeintrag aus?


----------



## troll20 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo und Grüße aus Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo Jörg,

das ist ja ein richtig schöner Weiher geworden.

Das mit dem Wasserstand wird sich gewiss bald selbstständig regulieren, sobald die Temp, steigen und der Niederschlag weniger wird. Das ist bei einem Naturteich halt so 
und das ist auch dein zweites Problem. Viele Nährstoffe werden durch Regen und schichten Wasser in den Teich gespült, jedoch sind noch zu wenig Pflanzen da, die diese Verbrauchen können. da hilft nur Pflanzen Pflanzen Pflanzen und warten warten warten.
Spätestens im Herbst gibt es dann das nächste Problem, der Nährstoffeintrag durch hereinfallendes Laub  Und ein Laubnetz ist hier Wohl hoffnungslos überfordert 
Deine Idee eines richtigen Naturteichs gefällt mir wirklich gut, nur wird er nie zum glasklaren Bergsee ohne Algen Schmodder und co mutieren 
Freue mich jedoch wenn du weiter berichtest.

Gruß René


----------



## JJPhoenix (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo und Grüße aus Sachsen-Anhalt*

Guten Morgen. 

Der Wasserstand ist abhängig von dem Grundwasser, und dem in 500m liegendem Fluß "Aller".

Im Hochsommer wird ein Großteil verdunsten, und der Spiegel sich auch senken mit fallendem Grundwasserspiegel. Das ist soweit schon klar. Auf den Bildern aus dem ersten Albun sieht man ja auch wie "voll" unser Weiher ist. Aber ich schätze in den nächsten 4 Wochen, haben wir den Überlauf liegen, und das steigende Wasser im Frühjahr kann dann in das Oberflächenwasser geleitet werden und abfließen. Somit haben wir schonmal eine obere Begrenzung.
Der Brunnen sollte schon einige Meter runter gehen, ich dachte da so an 20m+
Und der Wasserhaushalt soll dann durch eine Tiefbrunnenpumpe gewährleistet werden, hatte da schonmal son bissl geschaut und eine 4" Pumpe mit einer Leistung von ca 7-10m³/h gefunden. 
Ich hoffe dann auch mal, dass die Qualität des Wassers aus dieser Tiefe doch schon besser sein sollte, was die Nähjrstoffe angeht. Aber wie gesagt "ich hoffe" 

Ich kenne das alles son bissl vom Auarium her, was natürlich damit nicht zu vergleichen ist, aber Ideen sind da, das Wasser aus dem Brunnen dann son bissl "reinsprudeln" zu lassen, wegen Sauerstoff etc. aber bei Fischbesatz kann das bestimmt zuviel Unruhe reinbringen.

Ach man soviele Fragen, und alles durcheinander.

Zum Thema Pflanzen. An der linken Seite(da wo der schmale Weg ist) stehen schon einige "__ Rohrkolben" und so lilienartige Gewächse im Wasser, das soll sich über einen Großteil der Seite so hinziehen. Kann man denn Pflanzen "gebrauchen" die so an umliegenden Gewässern in der Gegend wachsen? Weil dieses __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest, vermehrt sich ja auch wie dumm, und übernimmt irgendwann die Kontrolle, das wollen wir ja nicht.

Sorry wenn die Themen hier alle so durcheinander gewürfelt werden. Aber wir haben so viele Ideen was das angeht dort, aber NOCH nicht ausreichend Wissen. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## troll20 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo und Grüße aus Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo Jörg

Pflanzen aus der Natur sollten lieber dort bleiben wo sie wachsen, aber wenn du etwas Glück hast gibt es auch in deiner nähe Pflanzbörsen und ähnliches, oder aber eine Gärtnerei und ähnliches.
Die Uterwasserpflanzen wachsen bis sie keine Nährstoffe mehr haben das ist klar, d.h. bei deinem Überangebot werden sie wohl Wuchern  und du mußt irgend wann mit nem Kutter raus um sie abzugreifen. Jedoch besser als diese Algensuppe auch für die Fischlis 
Zum Thema brunnen, da wird es bestimmt auch jemand in deiner nähe geben der schon einen so tiefen Brunnen hat, dann kann man ja dort ein Wasserprobe nehmen und diese analysieren lassen.
Thema Überlauf, wo soll der den hingeführt werden?
Nicht das es da Probleme gibt wegen Grundwasserabsenkung oder so!!!

Gruß René


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo und Grüße aus Sachsen-Anhalt*

Moin Jörg, 

ergänzend zu Trolls Beitrag kann ich ebenfalls unseren Marktplatz hier sehr empfehlen, im.mo findest Du dort jede Menge, sehr günstige Pflanzen! Sie wachsen doch von alleine wenn es ihnen gefällt!


----------



## JJPhoenix (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo und Grüße aus Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ou Mann, ich fühle mich hier immer wohler.
Vielleicht um sich die sache mal zu verinnerlichen, ich habe meine Galerie geupdatet, wo man die Dimensionen mal im Überblick hat, besonders die Bilder von 2011 mit schlauchboot^^. Dort geht es auch ein bissl um das Vorhaben und die Gestaltung an sich, nicht ausschließlich um das Gewässer.
Ich hoffe das macht weiter nix?

In einem anderen Beitrag:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31942
gehts ja auch um meine Algen. Wollen dieses WE ein bissl säubern und Mähen. Ich werde mich mal schlau machen, was es in unserer gegend so an Pflanzen börsen gibt. Mit dem Brunnen ist so eine Sache, im Welchen Umkreis sprechen wir denn wenn es um "in der Nähe" geht?

Das Wasser geht dann in die Oberflächenentwässerung auf der Strasse, aber keine Sorge, wir wollen den Wasserstand in etwa so halten, wie er jetzt ist, auf dieser Höhe soll auch der Überlauf dann rein.

WOW bin echt begeistert von der Hilfe hier , Danke.


----------



## JJPhoenix (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo und Grüße aus Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo ihr lieben,

am Samstag war es ja nun soweit, wir haben jede menge von dem oberflächen-schlick abgefischt, und auch gefühlte 10 m³ __ Wasserpest "geerntet".
An einigen Stellen sieht man sogar ein paar lichte Stellen. 
Aber die Methode mit einer breiten Harke an einem Seil kostet doch enorm Zeit und verursacht Muskelkater am kommenden Tag. Müssen wir dann aber schätzungsweise alle paar Wochen mal machen, um da am Ball zu bleiben. Das Geerntete habe ich erstmal wie empfohlen am Ufer liegen gelassen, das räumen wir dann zum Herrentag weg.
Der Überlauf kommt jetzt in der nächsten oder in den nächsten zwei Wochen.
Zum Thema Brunnen habe ich mich mal informiert und mit ein paar Leuten unterhalten die sich bei uns im Ort ebenfalls einen Brunnen haben bohren lassen. Mehrere ließen das Wasser analysieren mit dem Ergebnis, besseres Trinkwasser als aus der Leitung, nur sehr kalkhaltig.
Also denke ich dass wir dann so in 20-25 Metern doch sauberes Wasser bekommen.
Aber leider erst im nächsten Jahr, zwecks Moneten.

Wo genau finde ich den Marktplatz hier, oder meint ihr den Flohmarkt?

Sonnige Grüße

Jörg


----------



## troll20 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo und Grüße aus Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo Jörg, 

das hört sich ja an als ob besserung in Sicht ist und danach sieht es glaube ich auch aus 
Das mit dem Flohmarkt hast du richtig erkannt alternativ kannst du auch in der Bucht schauen 
Dann wollen wir mal für dich hoffen das der Sommer nicht zu heiß wird und auch nicht zuviele extrem Regenfälle dabei sind. Zumindest bis die Vegetation den Uferbereich gefestigt hat. Sobald dann der Zufluß per Pumpe geregelt ist sollte sich dein Biotop einspielen. Es wird zwar immer mal wieder Algenblüten geben, aber die gehen dann auch von alleine wieder 
Die Algen sind auch ein wichtiges Versteck und Nahrungsgrundlage für viele Kleinlebewesen von daher immer genug stehen lassen die Natur regelt das mit der Zeit alleine.

Viel Spaß an eurem Teich
mfg René


----------

